# Urgent speaker question



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi guys...I'm new here. I have an urgent question about speakers for my boyfriend's 1990 240sx Hatchback. I know theyre supposedly 4x6 front and back (although sizes vary at times...do they in this car or they exact?). Here's my issue: 

I have 2 Eclipse 6.5" speakers from another car that I'd like to install in the 240sx. The factory speakers on this car are JUNK and it sounds HORRIBLE! I would like advice on whether or not to install 4 6.5's or just get 4 Eclipse 4x6's. I know the 4x6's dont sound as good, but I also dont want this to turn into a big problem by trying to intall 6.5's and having issues with it (b/c I'm not totally familiar with this car). I fully know HOW to do it, that I would need to build a mount, and I have installed car audio before...but I want to do this for my boyfriend for Christmas (install would be a few days after Christmas) , so I dont want it to be a big deal. I know that he wouldnt get speakers for himself, so I thought I'd do it. I also know that he's not as much of an audiophile as I am, so he wouldnt care whether they were 4x6 or 6.5...but I think I would  

Has anyone had experience installing either 4x6's or 6.5's in this car? 

Did anyone run into issues that I should know about before I begin?

Does anyone have opinions of which ones to install?

Please let me know soon so that I can order more speakers if I need to. Thanks!!!!


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

240sxHatchback said:


> Hi guys...I'm new here. I have an urgent question about speakers for my boyfriend's 1990 240sx Hatchback. I know theyre supposedly 4x6 front and back (although sizes vary at times...do they in this car or they exact?). Here's my issue:
> 
> I have 2 Eclipse 6.5" speakers from another car that I'd like to install in the 240sx. The factory speakers on this car are JUNK and it sounds HORRIBLE! I would like advice on whether or not to install 4 6.5's or just get 4 Eclipse 4x6's. I know the 4x6's dont sound as good, but I also dont want this to turn into a big problem by trying to intall 6.5's and having issues with it (b/c I'm not totally familiar with this car). I fully know HOW to do it, that I would need to build a mount, and I have installed car audio before...but I want to do this for my boyfriend for Christmas (install would be a few days after Christmas) , so I dont want it to be a big deal. I know that he wouldnt get speakers for himself, so I thought I'd do it. I also know that he's not as much of an audiophile as I am, so he wouldnt care whether they were 4x6 or 6.5...but I think I would
> 
> ...



are the 6.5 in speakers coaxial or are they just the midrange woofers? Personally i would go with the 4 by 6 speakers unless u r plannin on doing a custon fiberglass enclosure...i have clarion pro 4 by 6 speakers inb my 240 and they sound amazing...so its really up to how long u want to spend don it


----------



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

nosdelux said:


> are the 6.5 in speakers coaxial or are they just the midrange woofers? Personally i would go with the 4 by 6 speakers unless u r plannin on doing a custon fiberglass enclosure...i have clarion pro 4 by 6 speakers inb my 240 and they sound amazing...so its really up to how long u want to spend don it



They're coax speakers...

He also has a sub, and I think he has his amp running just that one sub. I'm wondering if it would be better to have all the speakers AND sub running from the amp (if there are that many channels, of course). I plan on running new speaker wire, 12 or 14g, and am debating whether or not to run all new wire altogether.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dosent the 240 have active speakers that you need to bypass? and no you wouldnt want to run all 4 speakers and sub off of 1 amp unless it was a monster.


----------



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> dosent the 240 have active speakers that you need to bypass? and no you wouldnt want to run all 4 speakers and sub off of 1 amp unless it was a monster.


I dont know about bypassing the active speakers...these are things about the install that I need to know....so you tell me (haha) I didnt know if the 1990 had active speakers. And from my limited research I thought I could just not attatch those particular wires. Prob. need some help on that part!!

Also, I dont think his amp is "a monster" anyway, although its an alpine so I give him props for that at least!!! (I'm an alpine fan) But I agree with you about running speakers on a whimpy amp.

Keep the input coming!!!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not to be rude but this REALLY! needs to be moved to the audio section, you will get plenty of help there from guys that really know their stuff. (dont repost you could pm a mod and ask them to move it)

edit: i pm'd mreous.....i think he'll move it for you :cheers:


----------



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> not to be rude but this REALLY! needs to be moved to the audio section, you will get plenty of help there from guys that really know their stuff. (dont repost you could pm a mod and ask them to move it)
> 
> edit: i pm'd mreous.....i think he'll move it for you :cheers:


Yeah, I had posted it there as well.....I just thought actual 240sx owners would know more about this particular car, and tell me more about it before I started this project. Thanks though!!!


----------



## nod757 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a 91 and I replaced the factory speakers with 6.5's. They wern't tat hard to install, the only problem is that they don't fit in perfectly. They fit fine in the rear, but in the doors they are held in by screws pressing the speaker against the door so they fall off sometimes. I had it happen to me once. And my car didn't have an active speaker system, but mine is the base model. Hope this helps.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Im still new to this active speaker thing, so just answer me this.. what is the active speaker anyway? And how can I bypass it?


----------



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Im still new to this active speaker thing, so just answer me this.. what is the active speaker anyway? And how can I bypass it?


From my limited research, I've come to understand that the active speaker is just an amp/crossover located at each individual speaker. I've read from other posts that when replacing w/ aftermarket speakers its useless, if not simply b/c its so old. People have told me that you can take it out and get rid of it. I've also read that you can leave it all in there, and just connect certain wires (I read this at a site I'll post below). But the car I'll be working on is about 15yrs old, so I'm planning on taking out all of the active speaker circuitry and running new speaker wire (12-14g) b/c the existing wire's so old and crappy too. Apparently thats all I'll be doing to it (unless someone tells me otherwise). 

Here's the site I was going by: http://240sx.cubicdesign.com/picpage7.php


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a '91 hatch...and there's no way that 6.5's are gonna fit in the back, the rear side window will get in the way of a custom fabbed box...I don't know about the coupe. I have pioneer 3-way 4x6's in the back and they sound great...I would just say don't waste your time and pick up some 4x6's.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a set of custom mounting plates for the front doors so I can stick 6.5's in the front and if they are not real deep speakers they sould fit in fine if you use custom mount and any welder should be able to make them. Also I am planning on 5x8's in the rear I have a hatchback and I to don't think 6.5's will fit I say go with the 6.5's and make them work it should sound better and you have a better selection to choose from. Besides bigger is almost always better :thumbup:


----------



## drifting luver (Nov 15, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> I have a set of custom mounting plates for the front doors so I can stick 6.5's in the front and if they are not real deep speakers they sould fit in fine if you use custom mount and any welder should be able to make them. Also I am planning on 5x8's in the rear I have a hatchback and I to don't think 6.5's will fit I say go with the 6.5's and make them work it should sound better and you have a better selection to choose from. Besides bigger is almost always better :thumbup:



In Sound Performance "bigger is not almost always better" although bigger can be louder with the right wattage, personal sound preferance determins what is "better" personlly I would like to put a componant set of 4x6 in front and rear just run your basic 4x6 cone with 2" tweeter, it is much easyier and sounds better because the mid bass from the cone and the high treble frequency seperated which sounds alot better, your not listning to two diff types of frequency's together

And Remember to buy at Prime Time Car Audio!


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i tried to fit 6x9" in the back of my 200SX S13 and i had no result lots of time wasted and i was very angry

anyway as i readed this post i understood that what i wanted to do was stupid, and to and to avoid that i want to ask some qestions:

in the back fits 4x6" spekers?
in front what size it fits?

what speker do u recomend at this size, to have a good sound (i'll use also a sub)

i have in mind an mp3 player
a 4 way+sub amplifier
2 fron speker
2 back speker
and a sub 

any recomendation?


----------



## drifting luver (Nov 15, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> i tried to fit 6x9" in the back of my 200SX S13 and i had no result lots of time wasted and i was very angry
> 
> anyway as i readed this post i understood that what i wanted to do was stupid, and to and to avoid that i want to ask some qestions:
> 
> ...



I recomend you go to Prime Time Car Audio!


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

drifting luver said:


> I recomend you go to Prime Time Car Audio!


used search and gogole and i did not figured out at what u refer exactly, can u post a link to that "Prime Time Car Audio" ?


----------



## hawaiiracerboy (Dec 28, 2004)

240sxHatchback said:


> Hi guys...I'm new here. I have an urgent question about speakers for my boyfriend's 1990 240sx Hatchback. I know theyre supposedly 4x6 front and back (although sizes vary at times...do they in this car or they exact?). Here's my issue:
> 
> I have 2 Eclipse 6.5" speakers from another car that I'd like to install in the 240sx. The factory speakers on this car are JUNK and it sounds HORRIBLE! I would like advice on whether or not to install 4 6.5's or just get 4 Eclipse 4x6's. I know the 4x6's dont sound as good, but I also dont want this to turn into a big problem by trying to intall 6.5's and having issues with it (b/c I'm not totally familiar with this car). I fully know HOW to do it, that I would need to build a mount, and I have installed car audio before...but I want to do this for my boyfriend for Christmas (install would be a few days after Christmas) , so I dont want it to be a big deal. I know that he wouldnt get speakers for himself, so I thought I'd do it. I also know that he's not as much of an audiophile as I am, so he wouldnt care whether they were 4x6 or 6.5...but I think I would
> 
> ...


Well I redid my stock stereo set up and I dont think unless you want to make door pods with wood or fiberglass its best to stick with a 4x6.. I bought Polk Audio DB 4x6s $120 2 pairs(Model #????) at Circuit City (Crutchfield Also has them) and replaced all four corners... The speaker frame is rectangle so you have to trim a few corners to make the speaker flush(front only) because the area around the cutout for the stock location is slightly different shape, and the magnet is really close to the back But it will work.. As for the wiring if you have the active speaker system in the car.. Cut the wires off individually at each amplifier and resolder to new speakers.. I think its labled + and - so you dont get confused, I think the stock amplifier boost High and Low signals so the sound might not be the same as running new wires from a deck or amplifier... Most important there is a remote wire( in the stock wiring Harness, aftermarket harnesses dont have anything labeled for the remote turn on lead for the stock amps at each speaker) that has to be connected so the stock amplifiers turn on.(look online for info). if your changing to a new deck... My 240 is a commuter car and it has good sound nothing spectacular but a lot better than stock.. Plus I have 2 JL wo 10s and a mtx 275x for decent bass.. cause 4x6s dont make bass at all. Best part is my entire strereo weighs less than 100lbs. not much weight but a lot of sound, my Jettas subs alone check in at 40 lbs each and I have 2


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you have a PM hope I can help


----------

